

Ask HN: What's with the billboards in San Francisco? - jakewu1982

There are new billboards coming up all over San Francisco. Why have they not existed in the past? Has something changed? What can we do to stop them from ruining this beautiful city?
======
deadfall
I've seen a billboard in the city from a car company commercializing Nyan cat
and other internet characters to try to get teens/young adults to buy their
new "hip" car. What a shame.

------
onion2k
One of the things I'd do if ever I become a billionaire is buy up as much
advertising space as I can and fill it with art. Or maybe Despair Inc.
posters.

~~~
zachlatta
I had the unique opportunity to meet Stephen Glassman, from
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1045021696/urban-air-
lo...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1045021696/urban-air-los-angeles),
not too long ago. Really interesting guy who's trying to do just that - fill
advertising space with art.

------
LarryMade2
Usually billboards are regulated by city ordinances, so probably something
happened in that...

ahh.. here's a related article...
[https://www.baycitizen.org/news/business/billboards-ban-
san-...](https://www.baycitizen.org/news/business/billboards-ban-san-
francisco-lawsuit/)

